# Question about 'humping'!!



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok so Dexter has been going 'at it' all night with a cushion. Just as I am looking at him thinking about neutering, he drops the cushion and wees - but as he had his 'lipstick' out it sprays everywhere. Is this just a toilet accident or was this him marking ? Help .... We've not had wee in the house for months & months ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lipstick.... haha!
now I'm so glad I have girls, sorry I can't help you...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Whatever it is I do not want it to happen here so I also be very interested in the answers. We have not reached lipstick stage yet but I already have his snip scheduled for six months.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh 'lipstick' I'm dreading that!!! My little boy is staying a puppy forever.....I've decided! Lol  dreading taking him to be done...my hubby refuses to take him, lol! Be a while yet thank god! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure whether he was marking or weeing, hopefully someone can help answer.

Just to help balance things for you, sort of.... Ever since I had Millie spayed, she's happy to hump my leg (love hugs we call it). If I say No Leg, she does stop asking, but she does look so sad about it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ummm! Are you sure it was wee.......could it have been 'you know what?' just a thought.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Eeeeewwww! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhh . . .im laughing so hard I can hardly type!!! It sounds like he just got a little "over excited" and had a wee accident (pardon the pun) lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you sure it's wee???? 

Sounds like over excitement, marking is generally where they wander around their house (territory) and **** a leg and a small amount of wee is released. It's about getting their own scent around, but yes perhaps the time has come for the chop.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My dog walker left me a note last night saying that Ted was very frisky today and he was humping every dog in sight - boy or girl

He has never humped cushions or legs etc..though...

We also get ''happy wee'' when we arrive home.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lisa it sounds like its time for the chop for your poor little baby boy! What a shame they can't stay little puppies for ever!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Were you planning on getting him neutered anyway? I was told the humping is sexual fraustration and that it could get worse. Dudley humped his cushion every evening for a little while before settling on it, he had never wee'd/marked in our house but did wee up a chair at the in-laws, oops! he did start trying to hump an elderly lab when on a walk as well! once I made up my mind to get him done I weighed up the pro's and con's and decided to book him in at 8 months - I know Dexter is older, were you wanting to wait until he was much older or still thinking about whether to get him done at all? If you don't want to book him in you will have to teach him that you do not want that behaviour but not sure of best way (sorry not much help) other than saying no and removing the cushion. Dudley had stopped his cushion humping after the op but he has done it a little bit again recently - no lipstick though! Only thing I will say is he seems more anxious and 'on edge' at the moment - not sure if that is connected to having the op or if it is another stage (hopefully).


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We are fully intending to get him neutered but were erring on the side of no rush, letting him mature fully first. I had in my head (& don't ask me why) that I would get it done in Jan after Christmas but I think that now would be more appropriate. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

we had that with Ollie i was unsure what to do but he started to mark when we went to peoples houses and in a cottage when we went on hol , also his lipstick came out and wouldnt go back in on the vets advice my husband had to get vaseline and help it back in ,it can be very painful apparently and dangerous if it stays out ,SO WE HAD HIM DONE no more anything now all sorted xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> We are fully intending to get him neutered but were erring on the side of no rush, letting him mature fully first. I had in my head (& don't ask me why) that I would get it done in Jan after Christmas but I think that now would be more appropriate.
> 
> 
> I can understand that, but now maybe advisable so you don't have a 'christmas cone' - could always decorate one I guess!! if you suddenly decide you can't wait until new year. It's difficult to decide when its right as some people say the older they get the more likely the unwanted behaviour is here to stay and the recovery is better when younger, but there are a lot of people that now say waiting is better - funny though that no vets seem to be saying that yet.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I waited until Weller was 17 months as I too wanted him physically and mentally mature but its all personal preference. There isn't any right or wrong. He will be fine to have it fine now if you wish.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

karen - out of interest did Weller do much humping, lipstick out, marking etc as he matured? did it get worse or calm down naturally? and then did you notice much difference in him when he was neutered. I think its hard to know what changes are down to growing up or the op when you get them done earlier like I did.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> karen - out of interest did Weller do much humping, lipstick out, marking etc as he matured? did it get worse or calm down naturally? and then did you notice much difference in him when he was neutered. I think its hard to know what changes are down to growing up or the op when you get them done earlier like I did.


Good question....I was hoping to wait until Ted was quite a bit older but will depend on his antics!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller was never an outrageous humper but he did it lots as a little pup ( over excitement) and occasionally his sheepskin out of his bed, which he will still do now. Humping is a natural doggy behaviour, I think we have a tendency to humanise it and find it embarrassing but it's natural for them. They can increase in humping during the teenage stage,7/8/9 months etc but it should settle again and providing its not excessive then I wouldn't panic into anything.
As your dog grows up they will learn by being told off by other dogs that humping is not allowed. The hormones will plateau as an adult and then you should be able to see what behaviour was excess teenage hormones and what is their adult character. There are dogs that hump as adults but most grow out of it.
I decided to get Weller done because he started actively searching out bitches while out walking and turning his hearing off!it also reduced overly aggressive behaviour from other males.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i totally agree with with Karen we had Ollie done at 18 months and noticed all of the above best thing we did ,does anyone have any advice on girls Millie is 5 months on fri ive heard do it before 1st season and also let them have a season to make sure everythings working ok x
lynda


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Karen, yes the main reason I decided to get Dudley done was I was worried about aggression from other entire dogs as he has a habit of leaping on them all and not getting the message when it is unwelcome, I was at a small show when the judge - rspca lady, asked if he had been done, I said not yet and she said 'get him done, it'll stop unwanted behaviour due to frustration'... I didn't really like being told what to do so very nearly asked if I should get my son done too as he is nearly a teenager!!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for this. Monty has been shagging his teddy and his blanket for a couple of weeks but the vet wants him to try and get to a year before we take him in. I think when he tries it on with my kids' legs then that might be the time!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry. Humping not shagging. How terribly rude!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Max likes a good old hump too! I've told the vet I'll book him in after Christmas, get that expense out of the way first! No fluids though...whatever those fluids might be?!??


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very muddy said:


> So sorry. Humping not shagging. How terribly rude!


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Max likes a good old hump too! I've told the vet I'll book him in after Christmas, get that expense out of the way first! No fluids though...whatever those fluids might be?!??


Prob IV fluids- a drip. For a young healthy dog it shouldn't be a necessity, just a 'gold standard' care option as it supports blood pressure and helps the kidneys flush out the anaesthetic drugs. Its great that your vets offer it though, very thorough.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Prob IV fluids- a drip. For a young healthy dog it shouldn't be a necessity, just a 'gold standard' care option as it supports blood pressure and helps the kidneys flush out the anaesthetic drugs. Its great that your vets offer it though, very thorough.



Perhaps I am understanding it wrong but I thought the 'no fluids' was what ever fluid (wee or worse) the OP's dog was releasing after his love session??


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Perhaps I am understanding it wrong but I thought the 'no fluids' was what ever fluid (wee or worse) the OP's dog was releasing after his love session??


Haha, oh dear. Lets just say my brain cells have abandoned my body at the moment!! 

Little bit of info there on IV fluids and their role during neutering ops though


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Haha, oh dear. Lets just say my brain cells have abandoned my body at the moment!!
> 
> Little bit of info there on IV fluids and their role during neutering ops though


Always great info!! Nice to have you back!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson has been 'humping' his teddy and the towel we use to dry his paws (we keep it by front door) he has been doing this since he was 14 weeks old!! He only does it when he is tired, vet advised that he should perhaps have the op soon after he reaches 6 months, but might leave it a bit longer!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Haaaaaaaa Haaaaaa ,,i'm glad i have a girl ,,.but it does sound like he is marking his house to be his ,,they do that you know


----------

